
Google's Secret Hiring Tool - krat0sprakhar
http://google.com/foobar
======
rtets
Is accessing foobar.google.com a puzzle in its own right?

Or is it strictly invite only?

~~~
kitwalker12
usually invites are given based on your searches. Here's a previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8588080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8588080)

